# Realistic limit for Moca



## kherr (Aug 1, 2006)

Since Charter is heading to 100% digital, I need to either get a Mini for the garage and have sports available or get a Ruko3 and just have streaming.

With the Mini it's $100 + monthly (or $$$/lifetime). I have a coax homerun out there, but it's 75' long. Do I have an expectation of using Moca with that distance ??? I'm leaning this way, but I don't want to find out that Moca wont work and have to install the cat5.

With Ruko it's $100 but I'd have to run cat5 from the tv to my switch out there. Since I'm running one, I just as well run 3 to future proof. It's not going to be any harder but I have obstacles to go through and a patch panel to mount no matter how many I run. Conduit would be nice except I only have an inch to go between the heat duct and ceiling.

Any thoughts ....


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

With Roku you could just use WiFi.


----------



## kherr (Aug 1, 2006)

Forgot about that. Since they're what, $20 or so. I'd still like the Mini out there since the hassle factor is low and I'd still have Netflix, but no AM Prime. My P4XL would be the bridge and all I'd have to come up with is a POE filter.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

"The maximum coaxial cable distance supported between the root and 
the last outlet is 300 feet and the maximum attenuation permitted is 25 dB. "

(from: http://www.moca4installers.com/pdf/FINAL_MoCA_CI-SI_White_Paper.pdf )

Sooo... it should almost definitely work, but it will depend on the quality of your cables, any splitters involved, and other factors like if the cables are run near a lot of sources of interference.

Depending on how much moca networking you are doing, you could even "wall off" the parts of your coax wiring layout that need moca from that are non-moca using more poe filters to reduce the total distance the signal has to travel.

lol getting tired I hope that made sense.


----------



## kherr (Aug 1, 2006)

There' only an 8 port amplified splitter that it goes through that the cable co. provided and a fluorescent shop light in the area of the splitter. The cable modem splits off before the amplified splitter. That was all engineered by the cablecard installer when I had the Premieres installed. He actually put a meter on everything (tv outlets and modem) to make sure I was getting a descent signal.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

kherr said:


> There' only an 8 port amplified splitter that it goes through that the cable co. provided and a fluorescent shop light in the area of the splitter. The cable modem splits off before the amplified splitter. That was all engineered by the cablecard installer when I had the Premieres installed. He actually put a meter on everything (tv outlets and modem) to make sure I was getting a descent signal.


Hmmmm, the amplified splitter _might_ be an issue. Moca signals are on a higher frequency. Moca operates in the 850-1500 MHz range, and a lot of splitters and amps out there are rated to say 900Mhz or 1Ghz. Most devices have printed right on them their effective frequency range. Also, some amplifiers are not bi-directional and can be a problem.

With an eight-way splitter, your total length of cabling that the Moca signal will need to travel might get close to/exceed 300 feet, since the one cable discussed already takes 75'... I'd definitely be tempted to get extra filters and throw them on some of the taps that lead to longer runs to exclude them from the Moca parts of your wiring, or at least keep that in the back of my mind if the Moca speed or errors prove to be a problem.... specs are one thing, real world is another. Who knows, it might work fine with much longer cabling.


----------



## kherr (Aug 1, 2006)

Voip Residential Amplifier
VRA900
Output Ports 1-8
FWD 52-1002Mhz
RTN 5-42Mhz

Doesn't look like it'll fly.

I'll just have to run some cat5. I figured out an easier path then what I had planned. I'll just run conduit just short of the heat duct on either side. At least it won't droop and hang up on anything. The TV has Netflix already and has builtin wifi so I can coast till Charter goes all digital later this year.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I suspect as long as you're not needing to connect anything over MOCA from the side feeding the 8-way amplifier to the side fed by the amplifier you'll be OK. In other words, if internally the amplifier is designed to amplify the signal then split it 8-ways, the MOCA signal doesn't need to cross the amplification circuit, and it should cross the splitter just fine, with the amplifier circuit even behaving like a POE filter for the MOCA signals.

The press release on the VRA900 also seems to imply MOCA compatibility, but the actual datasheet for the product is in an area requiring registration on Antronix's web site.

http://www.cedmagazine.com/news/2009/10/antronix-adds-voip-amps,-moca-products


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I am using the following cable amp and MoCA without any problems, and my modem goes through one leg of the amp.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006ZOUR5S/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

I'd be tempted to give it a shot with the Mini over Moca... there's really no downside to buying the Mini before doing anything else and giving it a shot, and if Moca works then you'll have that extra flexibility in the future. If it doesnt, you can re-evaluate your options.

The rated frequency range of a device doesn't mean it wont pass through a higher range, its simply "guaranteed" to pass the spec'd range. Lots of folks have gotten it working with equipment rated with a frequency range like yours...


----------

